# Got a nice double of yotes this morning!



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

Congrats! No pics?:sad:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Way to go Moose! It appears that the "coyote faucet" was turned on full for a lot of folks last night.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job on the double


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice catches!

I agree with Seldom the planets must have been aligned last night.:lol:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Your right Fur-minator, I think Seldom was right on the money with his comment.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats Moose!! 

I may need some lessons on how to catch those critters.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Freepop!
I am pretty sure you have forgoten more than I will ever know about catching those critters... You and Seldom are still the KN Masters!


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Great job, Gary! I hope you get a bunch more!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Todd,
Hopefully we can do as well this June on the Bears in Canada!


----------



## mtw290 (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome, Moose. Congrats.

That's really interesting that others got multiple captures last night. I caught my first triple last night - all at the same sight. A couple of my other sights had activity and I had a fourth escape. Sounds like they were moving last night.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice job on the double, Gary! I had a lot of tracks to follow yesterday and they were close to my sets, but no luck.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Moose57 said:


> Thanks Freepop!
> I am pretty sure you have forgoten more than I will ever know about catching those critters... You and Seldom are still the KN Masters!


Oh, there's other darn good coyote trappers that are on here but they're pretty quiet and don't run off with their mouth like I do. One of them that consistently performs is Jim who traps up around the Millersburg Plains area. I know for a fact he flat out spanks'em!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Megan! I still look on here often to see if you have caught your first KN. Hang in there Megan, just a matter of time!
Thanks Seldom, everyone on here that reads your posts including myself can and will learn something from you. So please keep posting! 

Gary...


----------



## 12G Slug (Nov 22, 2010)

it may just be the angle of the pic but whats wrong with the first yotes back leg, looks smallish


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

12G Slug,
must have been the pic...
Both yotes were well fed, good fur and good legs.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Moose57 said:


>


 
.....................:woohoo1:...Nice job Moose57 and both of them within 80 yards. Way to go!!!! Got the call that morning from Moose," hey I got a double, want go back over with me and check em out" and of course as luck always has it. You have fur locked up with bracelets on them, and I have to be some where!!:rant:. 
LoL...:lol: One of these days a may get a week of some free time and get some dang steel out myself. 
Again congrats!!!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Hunter!
Yep, one of these days we are going to have to get all those dye and waxed traps out of your wood shed and put them to some good use!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Sweet. Man all you guys with the coyote pics are making me want to get some coyote traps out. I told myself I would finish the season out on mink and rats before putting any canine traps out but I don't think I can hold off any longer. My only problem is lack of time. Might have to pull the water traps. Just not enough hours in the day to do everything I want.


----------

